

Stuck with a tagline for your Startup? - rodnylobos

I was looking for some ideas for my startup,and got stuck. 
After a quick research I found this on the Interwebs.<p>"Is this for that", (http://itsthisforthat.com) it's a Startup Recipes Generator.<p>It will definitely not solve your problem but will inspire you with humor and sarcasm, besides that it's great helper for a personal brainstorm session.
======
sfrechtling
Thats a pretty cool tool. I think it raises the question though - do startups
need a tagline? I don't really believe they do.

~~~
jaredsohn
My impression is that a tagline can be useful for Silicon Valley buzz, which
can help funding, partnerships, and hiring. Also, AngelList
(<http://www.angel.co>) requires one.

